# Why I Chose an M50 for Trail Maintenance



## canonmike (Sep 25, 2021)

In 2018, after years of carrying my 7D +EF28-135mm lens to record our maintenance efforts on the BMT(Benton MacKaye Trail), we were performing trail maintenance, when we were confronted with crossing the Jack's River, located deep in the Cohutta Wilderness area of the North Ga Mtns. We had no choice but to ford the river this given day, to get to the dead fall area we were assigned to remove. The trail had become impassible due to downed trees across the trail and it was our job to remove them and make the trail safe for hikers again. As the BMTA photographer that day, I had to cross the river first, allowing me to photograph the maintainers crossing from the other side, toting both my camera and maintenance gear. The photo below gives you an idea of how slippery and precarious river crossings are. No camera gear, no matter how water resistant it might be, can survive a dunking in the river. Needless to say, I walked gingerly across the Jack's, this given day, somewhat apprehensive about my gear, taking slow deliberate steps, for fear I might go swimming with my camera at any slippery misstep. Fortunately, I nervously crossed without incident. After watching a few slip and fall, I made a conscious decision that day to acquire a smaller body and lens that I could easily place in a fully waterproof trail bag, something that would protect my gear should I happen to slip and fall on future maintenance events. After considering various formats, I opted for an M50 with standard kit lens because of its small and light form factor and ease of placing in my waterproof trail bag. The M50 became a game changer for me during trail events and to this day, this is my camera gear of choice while hiking. It is a very capable camera, easy to deploy and with it's small form factor, relatively easy to protect from the elements. Photo taken with 7D +EF28-135 1/250 @ F4 zoomed to 30mm ISO 400.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 25, 2021)

canonmike said:


> In 2018, after years of carrying my 7D +EF28-135mm lens to record our maintenance efforts on the BMT(Benton MacKaye Trail), we were performing trail maintenance, when we were confronted with crossing the Jack's River, located deep in the Cohutta Wilderness area of the North Ga Mtns. We had no choice but to ford the river this given day, to get to the dead fall area we were assigned to remove. The trail had become impassible due to downed trees across the trail and it was our job to remove them and make the trail safe for hikers again. As the BMTA photographer that day, I had to cross the river first, allowing me to photograph the maintainers crossing from the other side, toting both my camera and maintenance gear. The photo below gives you an idea of how slippery and precarious river crossings are. No camera gear, no matter how water resistant it might be, can survive a dunking in the river. Needless to say, I walked gingerly across the Jack's, this given day, somewhat apprehensive about my gear, taking slow deliberate steps, for fear I might go swimming with my camera at any slippery misstep. Fortunately, I nervously crossed without incident. After watching a few slip and fall, I made a conscious decision that day to acquire a smaller body and lens that I could easily place in a fully waterproof trail bag, something that would protect my gear should I happen to slip and fall on future maintenance events. After considering various formats, I opted for an M50 with standard kit lens because of its small and light form factor and ease of placing in my waterproof trail bag. The M50 became a game changer for me during trail events and to this day, this is my camera gear of choice while hiking. It is a very capable camera, easy to deploy and with it's small form factor, relatively easy to protect from the elements. Photo taken with 7D +EF28-135 1/250 @ F4 zoomed to 30mm ISO 400.
> View attachment 200398


Would an Olympus Tough be adequate for taking images for the record?


----------



## canonmike (Sep 25, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Would an Olympus Tough be adequate for taking images for the record?


I have never used an Olympus Tough, Alan but based on reviews I've seen before, it certainly could be a good option, especially considering the IWP waterproof rating it carries. I know some divers have had very good results with it. In my case, I just wanted something lighter and more compact but still be able to use my EF lenses via adapter, when I wanted to.


----------

